# Lamb leg ideas



## js0813 (Sep 1, 2018)

So I smoked a boneless leg of lamb last weekend for the first time, and it came out great. Just wondering if anybody had any good recipe ideas.

I went pretty simple...rubbed with olive oil, then added S&P, garlic and onion powder, rosemary & thyme.  Wrapped tight in twine and smoked over cherry @ ~225 until it hit 160 IT.

Like I said, the family loved it, but I’d like something that’s got a bit more flavor next time. Ideas?


----------



## pabeef (Sep 1, 2018)

I think you have the right idea looks great. I only take mine to 130 to 135 but I prefer them at medium rare. You can also use a knife  and cut slits in and stud with garil cloves and fresh rosemary. If you are doing the wrapping and tie don't be afraid to season the inside also.
Good luck
PABEEF


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 1, 2018)

In my opinion you killed most of the flavor overcooking it, next time don't take it past medium at the very most.
I pulled my bone-in leg of lamb today at an IT of 140°, after a short rest wrapped in foil it was 146°.
Don't be afraid to spice the hell out of lamb/mutton, it can take it and dish it out.
Lots of fresh herbs and spices, mustard rubs, garlic and such inside and out.
Also, pan it on a rack with aromatic veggies and more herbs under it.
Serve it with jellies, sauces, gremolata, chimchurri and chutneys.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 2, 2018)

js0813, Looks delicious !


----------



## js0813 (Sep 2, 2018)

pabeef- that’s a killer idea...never thought to cut some slots and add the garlic/rosemary...will definitely be trying that next time.

And chilerelleno, I’m thinking you nailed it now.  From what I’ve been reading no one really brings lamb up as high as I did.  Live and learn I suppose. I was worried about overspicing it, but sounds like it’ll hold up to it, so I’ll hit it harder next time.

Much thanks for the input folks, it’s much appreciated!

-Jon


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 2, 2018)

I agree with CM , looks really good .


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

js0813 said:


> pabeef- that’s a killer idea...never thought to cut some slots and add the garlic/rosemary...will definitely be trying that next time.
> 
> And chilerelleno, I’m thinking you nailed it now.  From what I’ve been reading no one really brings lamb up as high as I did.  Live and learn I suppose. I was worried about overspicing it, but sounds like it’ll hold up to it, so I’ll hit it harder next time.
> 
> ...


Jon, 
some people cook Lamb/Mutton to be pulled which is temps of 195°-205°.
I tried that once and it was too dry/overcooked for my liking.
Maybe with some type of finishing sauce?

Yeah, lamb's flavor has such strength and depth it can handle the herbs and spices.


----------



## js0813 (Sep 2, 2018)

I was wondering about trying pulled, but as lean as it is I didn’t want to cook it to “Chernobyl”...I bet it’s crazy dry pulled. But thinking about finishing sauces... maybe... makes me want to try that now...


----------

